# Who lives in San Luis Potosi NOW July 4th 2015



## cccraig2 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi want to make contact with people in sop i will be there at he end of august to teach english at berlitz school. please contact me if u want to make new friend.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Is that written in the sort of English that you would teach?


----------

